# The Chanting Of a Chaplain (Poem)



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Death is inevitable,
Death is constant,
Death thrives in war,
Death thrives in the 41st millennium,

There is only war,
There is only death,
No peace,
No life,

Each one of us,
Is but a spark,
In the darkness,
Alight only a moment,

But you,
You are a fire,
You are not human,
You are Astartes.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice, but poetry is supposed to help discover the meaning of life, not talk about a tabletop game. (Although I did my fair share of Wahammer poems too):wink:


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha, I'm thinking of writing some more after to follow it on. As you can see in the second to last stanzer it talks a little more sense.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

The Emperor blew upon us,
Turning us from sparks,
Into flames,
Into furnaces,

He created us,
To fight,
To live,
To protect,

Our unyielding fate,
Protects us,
Fuels us,
Kills our enemies,

You, Astartes,
You are the shield of mankind,
You are the blade of mankind,
You are His son.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Really pretty...

A few things to be edited: 41st millennium, (40th means the year 39000); sheild should be shield; astartes has a capital A, ie Astartes; His not his, the Emperor is a God, so capital.

Again, really nice.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking forward to reading more, i love poetry and have written quite a lot of it myself. 

CP


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments.
Sorting out those typos etc now Initiate. Thanks for pointing them out.

He watches us,
From his Throne,
The Golden Throne,
O, Golden Throne,

Nostrum officuim est nostrum fortuna, 
Dulce et decorum est, 
Pro Imperator mori, 
O, Rutilus Per, 

We fight,
We live,
For our Father,
We die,

Is there anything more glorious?
Than dyng for our emperor,
Living for Him?
Killing for him,


----------

